# Bid Rivals. too good to be true?



## clonboy (16 Nov 2009)

hi all, been looking at this website, really cheap eos canon on it, bit too cheap, any body here used this web site to purchase anything


----------



## RMCF (17 Nov 2009)

Read this, might help explain it:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090716000832AAaITOI


----------



## rgfuller (17 Nov 2009)

And a wikipedia article on it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidding_fee_scheme


----------



## clonboy (17 Nov 2009)

thanks all, most helpful


----------

